# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  >  Paradox evo192 +K641 +IP150 +ΚΟΥΤΙ +ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ

## sport_billys

185.jpg


Πωλείται ότι ακριβώς αναφέρει ο τίτλος. Δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί. Αγοράστηκε αλλά δεν τοποθετήθηκε ποτε. 
Γνήσιο προϊόν με serial number. Tα δίνω όλα 200€

----------

